# I don't know about y'all, but...



## MissJ (Aug 31, 2003)

*I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

the horizontal scroll is killing me!  I'm on a 17 inch monitor and still getting the horizontal scroll bar.  I can only imagine how hard certain threads are going to be to read when I get back to my apartment on my 15 inch monitor!

Some people here have HUGE pictures in their signatures.  I'm not complaining about that.  If you want big pictures in your signature, please go back to "My Home" and press enter after each picture.  That way, the threads that you post in will run longer and not wider.  Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

Miss J, I thought I was the onlone that noticed that. I was just complaining about that to myself today. I love to see all of the wonderful signature pictures but having them side by side makes it harder to read the posts. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

Mine doesn't even have a horizontal scroll and I'm on an itty laptop. Hmmm, wonder why. Maybe there is another reason like the site is showing up larger on your screen.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

set your screen to view a bigger resolution. I am almost at the max and i can see very well


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

Oh, the screen is not the problem, nor the resolution. I have a 17 inch screen and the resolution is set higher. It is just when people put 2 very large pictures side by side in their signature it widens the page more where the horizontal scroll has to be used. Putting the pictures top and bottom instead of side to side would resolve the issue.


----------



## ART11 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

I use a small laptop and I don't need to do a horizontal scroll. You set the screen resolution to show more at a smaller size. As for the pics in the sig, I have set my screen name to not show the pics. I have a large house with my broadband at the other end of the house on another floor. I get a weak signal in my bedroom and it takes too long for that stuff to load. BTW Miss J, you have some of the largest pics I have ever seen in your posts.


----------



## MissJ (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

Renee, but I don't post them so that they make a horizontal scroll.  I only remember one that did that, and it wasn't taken by my camera.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

I have a 15inch monitor at home and the horizontal scroll isn't so bad when I turn the signatures off.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

I think I am gonna turn off the signature to solve this problem.

To all involved, I don't think this post was started to offend anyone. I think that Miss J was just trying to make a point to make it easier on anyone else who may be experiencing the same problem. 

I think also it may help if before the pictures are posted that they be resized with some sort of picture editing software. This is what I normally do before I post a pic in my signature. I usually cut my pictures down to about 45-50% of their oringal size. This also helps for other posters who don't have dsl and the pictures may take longer to load.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

i dont understand why people should inconvience themselves for one person who seems to hgave a problem


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

[ QUOTE ]
i dont understand why people should inconvience themselves for one person who seems to hgave a problem  

[/ QUOTE ]
I honestly don't think that it is only one person here having the problem. It is just that Miss J is the first person to speak up about it. It is not about a person inconviencing themselves. I was just stating what I do for personal reasons. Others can just put the pictures top to bottom to make it easier for posts to be read. 

I know you are probably thinking what is the big deal but we could say the same about what is the big deal about pressing the enter key in between pictures. 

Ladies we are not her to argue with each other. Picture size has been addressed in the past. Sometimes people aren't aware of what's going on or just don't know what to do about a certain situation or are afraid to ask. The solutions can be address here without us going at each other.

I love seeing the Aaliyah, J-Lo, and other Inspiration pictures in everyone signatures. It helps make this board very pleasant. I don't want us to start arguing here over who is right or wrong. We were just trying to point out a solution to a problem that a lot of us here are probably having.


----------



## ART11 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

[ QUOTE ]
Renee, but I don't post them so that they make a horizontal scroll.  I only remember one that did that, and it wasn't taken by my camera.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just being *itchy Miss J. Back to school stress. Place me on mental ignore.


----------



## SVT (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

*Poster: dontspeakdefeat*
[ QUOTE ]
Ladies we are not her to argue with each other. Picture size has been addressed in the past. Sometimes people aren't aware of what's going on or just don't know what to do about a certain situation or are afraid to ask. The solutions can be address here without us going at each other. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly!

I remember this issue was brought up on the Q&amp;A section and an administrator had responded that the problem was being looked into. I'll see what the status is. 

I'm having problems with the horozontal scroll also.  I like looking at the pics so I'll try resizing as suggested but I think a better solution is for an admin to restrict image sizes.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

I don't have a problem with the pictures for two reasons:

1. I use a 2Mbps line at work and a 512Kbps at home
2. I use 1280 x 1024 on dual monitors.

However when testing the forum for alterations etc. the max resolution that I use is 1024x768 which is what most people use here. I can tell you it is not a nice sight. Also some of the ladies are using a modem which runs at 40Kbps most so it will take them ages to open a post where the ladies that posted have huge photos on their signatures.

It is you call really. I can as easily remove the ability from the signatures to have images.

Nikos


----------



## SVT (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

[ QUOTE ]
I can as easily remove the ability from the signatures to have images.

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Nooooooooooooo! Don't take away our beloved pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*SVT feverishly searching for optimal resolution settings*_


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

As my old school teacher used to say:

*Abuse it and you will loose it.*

Nikos


----------



## MissJ (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: I don\'t know about y\'all, but...*

Is there gonna be a solution to this soon?  It's extremely difficult, particularly on long threads, to read when there's a horizontal scroll.  When reading computer text you should be able to go down and not have to adjust your screen for it to go side to side.  I feel like this is a freaking type writer!  Sometimes when I open a thread and see the horizontal scroll I just close it, because I don't want to have that hassle.  The thing is, I really want to read it, though!

By the way, we had this problem on the KOP Board.  I'm bringing it up now, because it just started.  Over there, people complained about it, but it started happening more and more.  Finally, they made it so that no one could have a signature, which kind of sucks.


----------

